# honda cb 450 1973



## mcdonaldjoe (Jul 8, 2012)

I have tried every thing to get it running,drained fuel,new carbs,new points,battery. It is a very clean bike I am 2nd owner. I get it to run for a few seconds then just dies,Any suggestions.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuel filter? Did you spray something high octane such as carb cleaner into the carb to keep it running? 

I had a 1971 cb 175 and a cb 750, plus a slew of dirtbikes and one moped.  . All of them needed the occasional fuel system clean out.


----------



## mcdonaldjoe (Jul 8, 2012)

*1973 cb 450*

yes cleaned the carbs kits and all


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

And is it the correct battery? 12 volt I think is correct. I bought the 175, it had a 6 volt battery in it and wouldn't start. I bought the correct 12 volt and instantly it cranked and ran just fine.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

mcdonaldjoe said:


> yes cleaned the carbs kits and all


I'm no expert mechanic but is the float working properly? You may need to clean it all again and make sure there is a clear fuel line, not clogged. It sounds to me as if it's a lack of fuel issue, possibly a carb adjustment.


----------



## mcdonaldjoe (Jul 8, 2012)

*1973 cb 450*

yes purchased from motor cycle shop.I saw one entry adjust valves do you think this is it


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I doubt the valves are causing this issue. It is most likely fuel. The carbs being cleaned also need balanced. That is somewhat of an art and requires a special piece of equipment, a manometer. If you changed carbs and messed with the linkage between them, then I suspect this is the problem.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 15, 2012)

Might consider checking the exhaust pipe/pipes for critter nest.

Have seen that one more than once.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry double post.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mcdonaldjoe said:


> I have tried every thing to get it running,drained fuel,new carbs,new points,battery. It is a very clean bike I am 2nd owner. I get it to run for a few seconds then just dies,Any suggestions.


There's a 90% chance this is a fuel problem. 

Are the carbs brand new, or rebuilt, or cleaned? I'm a bit confused. 

If they're new, they probably are not adjusted properly. Even so, it sounds as though your carb floats are not letting the needle valve open.

I'll probably get in trouble for linking this site, but you're going to get far more information about your bike from the site below.

http://www.hondatwins.net/forum/index.php?sid=32455621d49857863356e53b46853ed2


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We are here to offer the best help---that is what you are doing---

OP--keep us informed--A lot of us spent many happy hours on Hondas from that era.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> We are here to offer the best help---that is what you are doing---
> 
> OP--keep us informed--A lot of us spent many happy hours on Hondas from that era.


My college bike was a '74 CB360T. A 6-speed. Great little cycle, that I wish I still had it. I had no idea, at the time, how cool it was.












Currently I've got a '73 CL350 sitting in my garage. I'm trying to get the title problems solved. But if I do, I'm going to be the coolest old fart on 2 wheels!











My "regular" rider is an '05 Kawasaki 1500 Vulcan Classic. A Harley Wannabe. It's smooooooooth...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I learned on a Honda 50----and had a 90 for use off the road---it was a street bike but never had plates--Your bike would have been a dream---nice ride--I hope you can get a title---


----------

